# Prayer request - lost job.



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Normally I just lurk, but I need all the help I can get.

Today I was laid off... that makes 2 jobs laid off from in the past 6 months. Both from lack of work. I am an oil & gas mechanical / process engineer so I am really feeling it. I guess I have a penchant for picking them or something.

Anyway, please pray for me, I need a little spiritual kick in the pants, this is about as pessimistic as I have ever gotten. I have submitted my resume already to a number of places and am just waiting to hear somethinig now.

Thanks in advance.

Mike Myers


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Prayers sent for you Mike.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Mike,
I'm so sorry to hear about you getting laid off. 2 times in 6 months. Man, that really stinks. I can understand how down you are right now. ITC in Deer Park was doing some hiring last month. Maybe you could check with them. 281.884.0300

Father I lift Mike up to you and ask you to help him find a permant job and quickly. I pray you will give him your peace and let him know you are with him, always. 

I know you've probably heard this before, ' If God closes the door on one part of your life, He opens a window to another.' Keep the faith, brother.


----------



## Pops 58 (Apr 14, 2006)

Prayers sent Mike, keep the faith.

Pops


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Prayer sent. Try to stay positive and remember God works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

"We are troubled on every side, yet not distressed; we are perplexed, but not in despair; persecuted, but not forsaken; cast down, but not destroyed." II Corinthians 4:8,9

My prayers are with you, Mike; and I pray that God blesses you in abundance as you endure this difficult trial. Have faith, and speak positively. You will find employment soon. With God, all things are possible. 

Hang in there.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Hang in there. Sometimes we don't understand why we loose a job, but the answer is often right around the corner. For me, I worked for a company 1.5 years and knew the owner very well, but he laid me off in a slow time. Then I went to a company and worked 7 years and was caught in another lay off. After that, I worked for another company 4 years and guess what, I was laid off. Then I worked 3 months at a temporary job and God led me to my current one in which I am the happiest at and I have been here 7 years. This looks like it will last, but I never know. All I can do is TRUST IN HIM WHOM KNOWS WHAT IS BEST FOR ME!

I too am in a volatile market (chemist) and it could fold any time although we are doing extremely well. But, HE is in control so I don't worry about it.

Also, we are doing the DAVE RAMSEY debt free stuff and hopefully in 2 years we will have everything paid for including the house and never want to go back to owing anyone. That way, if I lose my job, I don't have to worry about payments.

Anyway, praying for you during this time.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Prayer sent my friend. You never know what God has in store for you. Just hang in there.


----------



## ToolMan (May 31, 2004)

Prayers on the way up Brother.

ToolMan


----------



## cwc (Aug 9, 2009)

Check out rigzone.com. Theremightbe something for you.thereis severaljob openings for engineers.


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Update,
Another prayer request. I went on an interview today with Oil Field Development. A college friend of mine put me in contact with the engineering manager and a good reference. It was a great interview. I am more excited about this position as I have ever been for any other I have either interviewed for or gotten. This feels like what I have been looking for and feels like a place I can put down some roots and be truly happy.

I have been doing my part and not leaving it all up to the Lord, I have searching for work harder than I ever have before. So, please pray for me and for things to turn out well. Whatever is to come, I want it to be his will, and will faithfully accept it either way.

Dear Heavenly Father,
They will be done Lord.
In Christ's name,
Amen.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Hang in there Bud. I'm in the same boat. Keep they faith and something good will turn up. 

E-mail every person in your address book. Write it like a cover letter, attach a resume and ask them to forward your information to anyone they think they might know who might have a job. Net work Baby. Put your cover on the Help wanted forum and bump it every week. (that reminds me, I need to bump mine for this week)

Keep a positive attitude. do you have faith or not? Then exercise you faith. The good Lord can do it all. Every time I do it my way it goes south. So this time I'm letting him do it. And so should you. 

Don't beat yourself up over this. It's part of a plan WAYYYYY bigger than yours. Just roll with it and this to shall pass.

The good Lord didn't put on this earth to be a nervous wreck over a job. So don't be.
The surf is flat, take advantage of it.


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

with a name like Mike Myers...just kidding Mike, I'm sure you've heard all the Halloween jokes for a life time. 

Hang in there man...things always happen for a reason. Something great will come up. Prayers sent for ya.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers sent !!


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

I TRULY believe that GOD has something better than ever for you. 
Romans 8:28
all things work together for the good of those who love HIM.

Trust , believe , and have faith that HE has a great plan for you
HE will not put more on us than we can handle. It says it in HIS holy Word
I Corinthians 10:13 
We must walk by faith and not by sight.
There were days in my life and still are where i try and figure it all out and plan it out BUT as i grow older I am learning "Tis so sweet to trust in Jesus"!!
I will be praying for you Brother
Stand on HIS word !!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I pray that you get that job.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Mako Mike said:


> Today I was laid off...


Tomorrow at 10:40 I go in myself, like the rest of the entire company for my 20 minutes. They will either hand me a relocation packet to Atlanta or a pink slip (well really a one sheeter in an envelope, I saw someones today)

If they let me go, then it will be a full tilt push on E.T., which isn't nearly big enough to support a family.

If they don't let me go, then I have to move.

Just pray that the Lord is in the decision and that anything bad will be turned into good.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Eastern Tackle said:


> If they don't let me go, then I have to move.


Atlanta, here I come. :walkingsm

I trust in the Lord's will for me.


----------



## snap (Jun 21, 2006)

prayers sent, the best is yet to come my friend.


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

Done


----------

